# Sycamore Pot



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

In another post, someone asked about sycamore. Here is a project I did this weekend from the second of three thirds of a huge wafer I cut from a fallen tree. I had a general concept of what I wanted to turn but as you can see from the lathe work, I went through several versions as I turned it. The wood was spalted some and was still wet. I sealed it right after sanding with some teak oil to help slow the final drying. The chuck "handle" is still on the base since I may do some final finish work.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

I should prove it's hollow :>) With the exception of a hollow sleeve I did with the first third of this piece of wood, this is my first hollow vase. I left some tool marks inside but I never thought I would get it this far. I had to turn my tool rest around and poke it inside the vase. Are there any tricks I should know? If I ever loose my grip on the knife while it's inside there, the vase and the knife will probably land in different places in multiple pieces.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning John,

I was the one inquiring about sycamore. Actually, I was inquiring about "buttonwood", and found out that it was a type of sycamore.

This sycamore that you just turned looks great. The grain is beautiful....thank you for sharing.

Dick


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job. That's why I'm a fan of the captured bar systems. Takes all the white knuckle out of hollowing something like this. I use a home made version of the Lyle Jamieson rig but I'm also a fan of Steve Sinners and Monster tool.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll research the captured bar system. Sure, the white knuckles bother me but not like the red bloody ones :laughing:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

What an awesome hollowed vessel! Like the great shape especially the curves and the finish really makes the pretty grains pop. Great job!


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments. I am still working on finishing touches for this piece. It is still drying some and had a small crak. It healed nicely with some Gorilla glue wiped on and then sanded off. That class of glue seems to be perfect for a slightly damp turning since it cures with moisture. ANy comments?

I have a big slab of sycamore from the same tree drying in my garage and I may go cut more today. I hate to see it go to the bugs when it could be drying in my garage! It's great to turn except I get significant end-grain tear-out. I saw some good pointers about the tools to use and treating the piece with thinned laquer before the final finish.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Update on the sycamore pot. I did a final sand and reworked the inside to take out most of the tool marks. The wood in the background is a slab of sycamore drying for a future project.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I never have tried sycamore. I like the grain on the wood and finish. Nicely executed.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Gus...it had a tendency to tear out some on the end-grain so I had to do some sanding with 32 grit to clean it up. I have a thick slab drying in my garage to play with later and I may make another scavenging trip to get another slab. I think a wide, flat platter would be perfect to show off the grain.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm still sawing chunks off the big sycamore tree so I'll append the latest, fairly simple project to this thread. I have seen some nice platters being shown off here and I thought something wide and open would show off the grain in the sycamore. It ultimately became more of a bowl than a platter.

I turned it wet and it sure made some nice shavings!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice vessel!:thumbsup::thumbsup: and bowl too!
Even nicer that you did it on the ShopFox (I have one too), knowing that the slowest speed is ~600rpm. I still use mine, but not as often as I used to since I have other lathes (I'm lucky to have a wife that indulges), plus I upgraded my banjo to a OneWay, made it waaaaay better than the original, never liked that jointed banjo. 
Come by if you want to see the difference.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Dave! The Shop Fox is my first lathe and I'm having a good time with it. I did a lot of research before I bought it...so far so good but there are some things they could improve on the 1758 like adding a reverse, allowing slower speeds, and better design for the tool rest locking nuts. Oh, another biggie! The feet on the stand need to be at least 6" wider for stability. I have mine on wheels and it went to the ground one time. Thankfully, a cheap air compressor helped break the fall :laughing: I'm planning to build outriggers to add a little more margin of safety.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm still playing with the sycamore wood. Here is a dip bowl. The dip goes in the middle and the chips go around the outside :laughing:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are really nice looking projects!!!


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

I may be biting off more than I and my lathe can chew but I want to try making a djembe, or a hand drum.

Here is a photo of the sycamore tree the previous pieces in this posting were cut from. I'm cutting off some of the outside wood which is a little punky.










Here is the piece cut off and rounded a bit. It was way too heavy to carry out of the woods before I cut it down. It's about 2ft long and 12 inches in diameter.










And a shot of the general area and all of the sawdust and discard pieces. I cut a few rounds from the slabs I took off the piece for the djembe. They should make nice bowls. Ultimately, I may have to come to my senses and cut the blank for the djembe into two pieces for smaller turnings, more suited to my equipment.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

I finally got around to planing down a big plank from this tree. I'll probably do a coffee table and turn some sycamore legs for it. It's 4-1/4 thick.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Here is another turning from the sycamore, a large bowl this time.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Here is another sycamore bowl I turned over the weekend. This came from a tree that was blown down in someones yard. It was spalted and a little buggy.










Bottom


----------



## croetro3 (Jun 17, 2014)

wow great project


----------

